# did I blow it?



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

I often visit a certain bookstore in my area for several reason. But lately I've noticed a clerk who works there that I am attracted too. I would occasionally give him a smile whenever we'd cross paths and he would return the smile. However, yesterday I was browsing through a section which I find embarassing to look through alone in public place but decided I would risk it for the day and he happened to have approached me... his expression almost seemed intrigued. When he spoke it was soft but professional, he wanted to know if he could help me in anyway or find a certain book. But I was so spooked at getting "caught" in that particular section that a million anxious thoughts began to run through my mind and I blurted out a cold "no." The crestfall expression on his face made my heart drop. It was only for an instant but he seemed disappointed and it was the first time he's actually approached me. He said okay and walked away...I felt terrible and called out something along the lines of "thank you anyway" but he didn't answer and just seemed to be in a hurry to get away from me.

Now I feel like I completely blew an opportunity to have gotten to know someone who may have been interested in getting to know me. Did I come off as a cold hearted *****? Is there anyway way I'll ever have a chance to get to know this person without him thinking I'm a cold hearted *****? Stupid...I knew I'd do something stupid when I got an opportunity to speak with him. Argh!! :fall


----------



## ChainZombie (Oct 23, 2005)

I do stuff like that _a lot_.

Next time you see him, if he looks away or something, try going up to him and apologise. Tell him that you had a bad day and his question caught you off guard and you later realized that you might have sounded mean. Then ask him where the new releases are.

I think that sounds like an okay idea...


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok I just have to know....

Which section were you in? :lol


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Guess that's worth a shot...

I feel like such an idiot :cry


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

RX2000 said:


> Ok I just have to know....
> 
> Which section were you in? :lol


Um.... well........ :um :haha


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I do that so often! Usually I'll just tell myself we weren't destined to be great friends or lovers and I'm blowing everything out of proportion and I should just get a life/stop obsessing over strangers. It works on making me feel better, but not so much for making new friends, heh.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

That's easy to fix. Just go up to him and ask him a book question. I wouldn't even mention the previous incident -- bringing it up will just stir up awkward feelings for both of you. Just move on, try again.


----------



## Toonia (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree with littlezion, and I wouldn't apologize and bring further attention to it. Those type of social mishaps take place all the time. Sometimes it happen with really outgoing people who get migraines, or people who just change their minds a lot. The explanations are endless, so it is really hard to say how he interpreted it, and it is likely forgotten by now. The ball is in your court now if you feel that he expressed a little interest that you rejected. I would dress to look appealing, ask for his assistance with a book related question, and be sure to look him directly in the eyes and smile. There really isn't much to risk, since one more pleasant, smiling person in the world is never a bad thing.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

dez said:


> RX2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I just have to know....
> ...


Now im curious...what section? oke

Was this at the "worlds biggest bookstore"? :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dez,

I would give it some time. Down the road, you might want to go back into the bookstore when he's there and ask him something politely ("Do you have any specials?"). Seriously, it would show him that you aren't a cold person. Everybody has a bad day.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

LittleZion said:


> That's easy to fix. Just go up to him and ask him a book question. I wouldn't even mention the previous incident -- bringing it up will just stir up awkward feelings for both of you. Just move on, try again.


 :agree


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree with LittleZion also. You're probably going to have to do something like that because now he might think you don't want him to bother you. That's what I would think anyway. Probably no need to bring up the incident right away.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Dez,
> 
> I would give it some time. Down the road, you might want to go back into the bookstore when he's there and ask him something politely ("Do you have any specials?"). Seriously, it would show him that you aren't a cold person. Everybody has a bad day.


To be honest I feel kind of relunctant to go back into the store because I think he has this terrible impression of me. But when I do I'll diffenently take LittleZio's advice and maybe that previous incident will be forgotten...


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

funkypresident said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> > RX2000 said:
> ...


Nah, it's in the Chapter's location near Sherway Gardens... but I know of the section in World's Biggist Books that you're refering to. Yep, that would be the one. Call it a guilty habbit. :hide


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

dez said:


> funkypresident said:
> 
> 
> > dez said:
> ...


I still dont know! Which one?!?!


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

RX2000 said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> > funkypresident said:
> ...


Don't make me voice it on the board, pleeease :dead


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

go in there again, approach him and ask for help finding something. then you make some small talk. you didnt blow it at all.

still wondering what section it was though


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

instil said:


> still wondering what section it was though


 The word. That is all I will say. :hide


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Well no wonder he hit on you.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

dez said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> > still wondering what section it was though
> ...


heh!? give me another clue please.
'the word' means nothing to me..maybe im out of touch


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

LittleZion said:


> Well no wonder he hit on you.


:con

pssst... i dont get it. dumb it down for me quickly.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

I thought I had deleted what I said in that post. I originally said the 'e word'. I'm not saying anything more specific than that! :um


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Ohhhhh you little perv!



I'm just kidding, dez. There's nothing to be embarrassed about, and I can tell you that being interested in that section will only make you more intriguing to a guy. I do illustrations in much the same theme and boys I talk to absolutely love it. He'll think you're very cool.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

dez said:


> I thought I had deleted what I said in that post. I originally said the 'e word'. I'm not saying anything more specific than that!


Ahhhh... I get it. Well, I don't think you need to stress yourself out. I'm sure he wasn't too surprised you were bashful if he happened to catch you in there, and if you follow the advice others have already given you can probably put this thing away.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks ops Unfortunately I've visited the store a few times since then but haven't seen him..which probably only means he wasn't schedueled for a shift while I was there...I'm kind of disappointed but at the same time I'm positive I'll be embarassed all over again when I do run into him..


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

dez said:


> I thought I had deleted what I said in that post. I originally said the 'e word'. I'm not saying anything more specific than that! :um


Ok I STILL dont know! :lol

Wanna PM me where you were? hahaha


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

RX2000 said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I had deleted what I said in that post. I originally said the 'e word'. I'm not saying anything more specific than that! :um
> ...


 I'll send you a PM :lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

dez said:


> RX2000 said:
> 
> 
> > dez said:
> ...


Yeah I don't get it either. What the heck could possibly be the 'e word'?


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Zephyr said:


> Yeah I don't get it either. What the heck could possibly be the 'e word'?


I'm sure you know, *Erica* goes there often.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Okay...lol I was going to post wtf? but then I think I finally clued in.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm a little leery of someone who'd hit on you in the "E" section. It feels like if you were in a porn store and someone tried to make conversation. A little on the creepy side. 

Just me, maybe...


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

:agree I agree but I didn't want to be the one to say it. 

eh, maybe you could just have a little fun. :hide 

I have to say though, this whole thread and all of the confusion has been highly entertaining. :lol


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

dez said:


> I thought I had deleted what I said in that post. I originally said the 'e word'. I'm not saying anything more specific than that! :um


You know, I kept thinking about this all night and all I could come up with was "espanol" but that's not embarrassing. Then 20 minutes before I fell asleep last night, it hit me...... :lol


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Madmonkeypoo said:


> You know, I kept thinking about this all night and all I could come up with was "espanol" but that's not embarrassing. Then 20 minutes before I fell asleep last night, it hit me...... :lol


Maybe a poem might have helped.

There was a girl from America,
Whose alias some said was Erica,
With books she would read,
With incredible speed,
Especially those known as [insert bad e-word here].


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

ivorydove said:


> Men who see you near the "E" section and hit on you only want sex.


Yes, the thought had crossed my mind...the only thing is I had suspected he was interested (and I dont mean sex) before he caught me in that section. I dunno, maybe my instincts were wrong? :stu


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Madmonkeypoo said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I had deleted what I said in that post. I originally said the 'e word'. I'm not saying anything more specific than that! :um
> ...


My bad...I honestly didn't think it would be too difficult to figure out. :b


----------



## laurafreak (Apr 3, 2005)

i don't get the e?!?!


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Erotica.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

All of a sudden I feel like a low life perv. :lol :cig

Still no signs of him either. Maybe I really did blow my one chance..


----------

